# amplifier and crossover repairs



## Fernpatch (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello all.

I have a couple of amplifiers and passive crossovers that I want to have repaired and I do not know who to send them to.

I have a PG Tantrum 600.4 that has some weird distortion and static on the rear channels. Some how while it was in storage a couple of the terminal screws went missing as well.

I also have a RF 501bd that has an interesting problem. When the amp powers on it causes the sub its hooked up too to suck the cone in about 1/8th of an inch and produces an audible hum in the speaker with no signal applied to the amp.

I also have a pair of Zapco reference series passive crossovers that intermittently cut out the woofer output. some times if you wiggle the terminal block gently it comes back to life.

Can anyone recommend a person or shop to talk to about having these parts repaired? After doing some searches on google the only place that I could find is Zed Audio Corporation for the amplifier repairs.

Are there any other options out there?

I have been told that there are some good repair guys on this forum. If anyone is interested in working on these please let me know


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

TrickyRicky does good work. He worked on about 10 amps for me.


----------



## Fernpatch (Aug 21, 2014)

Is it considered proper to just pm him about repairs or does he have a website I should look for?


----------



## Fernpatch (Aug 21, 2014)

I spoke to TrickyRicky. As soon as i have the cash saved up I will be sending them off to him for repair. Thanks for the push in the right direction.


----------



## atomicquad (Sep 19, 2005)

Amp Medics might be a decent choice. I have heard they do some all right work.

Amp Medics Home


----------

